# Kostenloses Upgrade PSE6 nach PSE7



## Conny (28. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

im Zuge meiner Probleme mit PSE6 bekam ich den Rat, einen Antrag auf ein kostenloses Upgrade nach PSE7 zu stellen. Nach ca. 2 Wochen war das nagelneue Programm da!
Ich habe einen Antrag an diese Email <german-custserv@adobe.com> geschickt, mit Rechnungskopie und Identnummer.
Das ist doch mal eine positive Nachricht


----------

